# Lire en français



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Pour tous mes amis qui parlent et lisent en français, j'ai trouvé un site sur Internet qui s'appelle : http://www.ebooksgratuits.com/ebooks.php

This is a decent website for all of my French-speaking members--if any--whom are interested in reading French books on their Kindle. I know there are other options like feedbooks.com and manybooks.com, but I just thought it would be nice to add another site to the collection. Oh, and it's free! _Gratuit_, free!

I send the books to the Kindle in PDF format, and, so far, it has worked well.

Just thought I'd share. Amusez-vous bien!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link!

My daughter has been learning French and she wants a book written in the language.  I've tried looking on Amazon but didn't find anything.  I thought I would go find her one on this great link you posted - that didn't work so well, I don't know French.  I guess she'll have to go find her own book.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol very cool! I would love to speak french!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

How about basic easy Spanish?


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

C'est trop difficile pour moi.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Lotus said:


> C'est trop difficile pour moi.


Oui, je sais que c'est difficile, mais il n'y a pas de raison que vous ne pouvez pas essayer de lire en français. Quelquefois je lire le même livre en français et en anglais. Il m'aide beaucoup ! J'espère que dans l'avenir Amazon puisse inclure le dictionnaire français (et autre langues) sur Kindle. Il serait formidable ! 

Amusez-vous!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And, according to Babelfish, her's wheat ElLector said: (for those of us who don't read French! )

_Yes, I know that it is difficult, but there is no reason which you cannot try to read in French. Sometimes I to read the same English and French book. It helps me much! I hope that in the future Amazon can include the French dictionary (and another languages) on Kindle. It would be formidable!

Have fun!_

I'm sure the original French is more grammatical than the translated English. . . . . 

Ann


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, according to Babelfish, her's wheat ElLector said: (for those of us who don't read French! )
> 
> _Yes, I know that it is difficult, but there is no reason which you cannot try to read in French. Sometimes I to read the same English and French book. It helps me much! I hope that in the future Amazon can include the French dictionary (and another languages) on Kindle. It would be formidable!
> 
> ...


Bonjour Ann,

Haha, Babelfish translated pretty well. It got the point across. Babelfish messed up on the word _formidable_. In French _formidable _(fohr-mee-dahbluh) means great. I don't think having an additional dictionary to the Kindle will cause any fear to anybody, that is, unless someone has a fear of words _Logophobia_ or books _bibliophobia_. If that is so, then owning a DTB or even a Kindle may not be a good idea.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You know I cannot think of anything I want to add to my kindle (touch screen - NOT, color -NOT, etc.) but foreign language dictionaries on request would be wonderful!  French, Spanish, German, Portuguese, etc.  Thanks for the idea El I 'll add that to my wish list.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Lotus said:


> C'est trop difficile pour moi.


Moi aussi.

Wish the Kindle could read non-Roman characters... I'd love a Japanese-English dictionary aside from the one in the back of my textbook.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I always thought about this.  If they could provide an English Dictionary (Oxford specifically), why can't they provide the other languages as well?  Especially the Oxford ones.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Moi aussi.
> 
> Wish the Kindle could read non-Roman characters... I'd love a Japanese-English dictionary aside from the one in the back of my textbook.


It can read Greek, now. I believe that is a language with non-Roman characters.

It still has a long way to go, though.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

And to think, I'm still trying to figure out how to speak English (sigh).

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ElLector said:


> I always thought about this. If they could provide an English Dictionary (Oxford specifically), why can't they provide the other languages as well? Especially the Oxford ones.


I expect it has to do with demand at this point. After all, it's only available in the US where the language is English. If they were to add other language dictionaries, I would expect Spanish to be avialble sooner than French, because that's probably the second most spoken language in the US (First most in some areas, I expect). Now, if they get a contract in Canada, a French dictionary might come along pretty quick.

Ann


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I used to take French in High School but soon switched it over to Spanish.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Kind said:


> I used to take French in High School but soon switched it over to Spanish.


I took four years of French in high school but when I got to college, I decided to start over with a new language (Japanese, which I love) because I didn't want to take a placement test


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm a native speaker of Spanish and English, but I have taken a liking to other languages as well, and one of them is French. As Jeff Bezos clearly put it, he aspires to have all books in all languages in the Kindle. How awesome would that be? I speak and read in in Spanish, French, Portuguese, and Italian, so it has been a bit laborious for me to get non-English books, especially Italian and Portuguese. I have to resort to other sites, and have them shipped from either Italy, Brazil, or Portugal. As I was trying to quench my desire to read international books on my Kindle, I thought I'd just type "portuguese", and to my surprise, I found two Portuguese books in Amazon's Kindle bookstore! Not the most famous of stories, and I'm sure I could find these books in other sites, but it has been formatted very well for the Kindle. Hey, it's a start.

http://www.amazon.com/Dom-Casmurro-Portuguese-Edition/dp/B001OQCKVQ/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1237948997&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.com/Memórias-Póstumas-Brás-Cubas-Portuguese/dp/B001NPEBMY/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1237948997&sr=1-10

Now, what's next is to make...yes...Kindleboards international!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks El - I got the one book in portuguese - my portuguese is very bad, but hey maybe this will help.  Who knows maybe I can get my DH to even look at it, as I ask him a zillion questions   AND .80 is not a bad price


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks El - I got the one book in portuguese - my portuguese is very bad, but hey maybe this will help. Who knows maybe I can get my DH to even look at it, as I ask him a zillion questions  AND .80 is not a bad price


Não tem de que! Eu estou muito feliz que você vai ler um livro em português. Acho que você vai aprender muito. O idioma é muito similar ao espagnol mas também tem muitas palavras que são diferentes. Parabéns _Anju_!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Babelfish did not do NEARLY as good a job in translating your Portugese!

_It does not have of that! I am very happy who you go to read a book in Portuguese. I find that you go to learn very. The language is very similar to espagnol but also it has many words that are different. Anju congratulations!_

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

YEA    I got it - you are right Ann Babblefish was sorta on, better than nothing, but I translated better than that!  Of course, El was using very simple basic words.  thanks El    My DH said gee thanks, now you are going to ask me every third word LOL, as long as I don't try to pronounce I just might be able to do it and I do have several excellent dictionaries DTV


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Babelfish did not do NEARLY as good a job in translating your Portugese!
> 
> _It does not have of that! I am very happy who you go to read a book in Portuguese. I find that you go to learn very. The language is very similar to espagnol but also it has many words that are different. Anju congratulations!_
> 
> Ann


Haha! Correct translation:

No problem! I'm very glad you're going to read a book in Portuguese. I believe that you're going to learn a lot. The language is very similar to Spanish, but it also has many words that are different. Congratulations, Anju! (It's pretty basic, but I tried to make it as understandable as possible.)


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

Lotus said:


> C'est trop difficile pour moi.


Moi aussi.

Considering I took at least 6 or 7 years of French in grade and high school, one would think at least some of it stuck.

Pretty much just the above.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While not a dictionary, I did find this and bought it for my upcoming trip to Finland:



Betsy


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Polyglots! All riiiight! Is KindleBoards great or what? Vachement interessant!

As for reading Japanese or Chinese characters on a Kindle, that's not likely, but Japanese does have an alphabetic script, called Romaji. Japanese school children learn three different writing systems: Chinese characters, Kanji (a syllabic system), and Romaji.

I have a Japenese-English dictionary, in Romaji, that I can actually use to look up and pronounce words, though it hardly enables me to speak or understand the language. A book written in Romaji should be readable, I would think.

Das ist gut, nein?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> A book written in Romaji should be readable, I would think.


Romaji would work, but... eh... it's just not as cool!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> Japanese school children learn three different writing systems: Chinese characters, Kanji (a syllabic system), and Romaji.


Also... the kanji system IS the one with Chinese characters. Hiragana and katakana are syllabic Japanese writing systems.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> Polyglots! All riiiight! Is KindleBoards great or what? Vachement interessant!
> 
> As for reading Japanese or Chinese characters on a Kindle, that's not likely, but Japanese does have an alphabetic script, called Romaji. Japanese school children learn three different writing systems: Chinese characters, Kanji (a syllabic system), and Romaji.
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist sehr schön, BrassMan.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Merci bien, ElLector! C'etait facile pour moi d'obtenir Les Mouches d'automne par Irene Nemirovsky, une auteure qui j'adore au cause de son roman, Suite Francaise.  Je ai trouve Les Mouches en .prc format et ca marche bien.

J'ai etudie le francais en ecole il y beaucoup annes, et sans doute je fais beaucoup d'erreurs!

--Len


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

J'aime bien que dans les KindleBoards nous n'avons pas nous preoccuper avec les pesky accents: á, à, é, etc..

¡Me dan asco!


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Bonjour BrassMan, LenEdgerly et tout les membres de KindleBoards.com !

Avant que j’affiche mon réponse sur le site, je l’écris sur Microsoft Word, et puis, je peux faire suivre mon réponse avec les accents sur KindleBoards.com.
  
Oui !  J’aime bien Kindleboards.com, et je suis très heureux qu’il y a des gens ici qui parlent et écrivent en français.    J’espère que nous pourrons rester en contact !


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

ElLector said:


> Bonjour BrassMan, LenEdgerly et tout les membres de KindleBoards.com !
> 
> Avant que j'affiche mon réponse sur le site, je l'écris sur Microsoft Word, et puis, je peux faire suivre mon réponse avec les accents sur KindleBoards.com.
> 
> Oui ! J'aime bien Kindleboards.com, et je suis très heureux qu'il y a des gens ici qui parlent et écrivent en français. J'espère que nous pourrons rester en contact !


Bien sur! Pourquoi pas? Mais je t'assure, il y avait beaucoup, beaucoup ans depuis j'etudi la belle langue frainçaise--et je oublie la plupart!

Para mi, mejor comunicar en español.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> Bien sur! Pourquoi pas? Mais je t'assure, il y avait beaucoup, beaucoup ans depuis j'etudi la belle langue frainçaise--et je oublie la plupart!
> 
> Para mi, mejor comunicar en español.


Bueno, amigo, no hay problema. No importa si nos comunicamos en francés o español. Mi lengua materna es español. De todos modos, es un placer de haberme conectado con Ud.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

For the monolinguals trying to follow this, I just told El lector (the reader) that I studied French ages ago, and have probaby forgotten most of it. Spanish suits me better. He replied that was fine, and let's have at it.

So as not to further bumfuzzle our worthy friends here, and expose even more of my ignorance, I think El lector and I will shift to PMs to further exercise our foreign lingo chops.

Fun, though!


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> For the monolinguals trying to follow this, I just told El lector (the reader) that I studied French ages ago, and have probaby forgotten most of it. Spanish suits me better. He replied that was fine, and let's have at it.
> 
> So as not to further bumfuzzle our worthy friends here, and expose even more of my ignorance, I think El lector and I will shift to PMs to further exercise our foreign lingo chops.
> 
> Fun, though!


Yes, my fellow KindleBoards friends, BrassMan is right! I think it's wonderful that there are members here that have an interest in other languages. I, for one, love languages, and it's always an honor to know that others wish to share in the fun. Nevertheless, my monolingual friends, feel free to join in the action!

Thank you, BrassMan, for bringing it in the clear.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

how about mono and a half lingual?

I'm working on it though


----------



## MireilleN (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherchais une telle section depuis quelques jours sur Kindle Boards. Voilà que je tombe sur tous ces commentaires. Je suis ravie de constater que plusieurs membres de ce site demeurent à la recherche d'éditions françaises. Je me ferai un plaisir de tenter de vous aider à trouver des informations pertinentes sur les livres offerts en français sur KiNDLE.

Je souhaite recevoir vos commentaires.

_--- edited... no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

MireilleN said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherchais une telle section depuis quelques jours sur Kindle Boards. Voilà que je tombe sur tous ces commentaires. Je suis ravie de constater que plusieurs membres de ce site demeurent à la recherche d'éditions françaises. Je me ferai un plaisir de tenter de vous aider à trouver des informations pertinentes sur les livres offerts en français sur KiNDLE.
> 
> Je souhaite recevoir vos commentaires.


Bonjour, Mireille! Et bienvenue a Kindle Boards! Comme j'avais dit au dessu, il y avait trente ans depuis j'ai etudi la belle lange francais...et j'ai oublie la plupart. Je regrette beaucoup. J'espere que vous trouvez beaucoup de lecteurs ici!


----------



## MireilleN (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonsoir,

I am sorry if I made a mistake by inserted a link in my post. I did'nt know the rule. So I won't do this anymore.

Brassman, I am very please to read your comment. Your french seem very good to me compare to my english. I am also complety fascinate by your work on your blog. I love all kind of animals, but specialy cats... So, I will read your blog with lot of friendship.

Do you know this author, Colette? She is a french writer with great respect for animals. If you have a chance, I suggest to you: _Dialogues de bêtes. _ The story of Toby-chien (The dog) and Kiki-la-Doucette (the cat) is one of the most beautifull short-story of the french literature.

Je serai heureuse de communiquer avec vous en français ou en anglais. La littérature n'a pas de frontières.

Amitié


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Pas de probleme, mlle.!

Quelle joie de communiquer dans deux langages! It will save me a lot of time! Je sais un peu de Collette, une femme plus interessante. J'ai quelques courses de la litterateur francaise avec une professeur de Paris, une Madame Rosar. (M'on dit que je parle francais avec l'accente d'elle.)

Mais je'n connais pas le Dialogues de bêtes. Je vais demander de ma fille, une professeur de la litterateur francaise de la Caribbé. Merci!

I'm glad you enjoyed the cats on the blog de ma protagoniste extraterrestriale. Elle vient d'autre planete, et tous les choses de notre planete l'interessent, particulierement les chats et les langues.

Vous direz "La littérature n'a pas de frontières." C'est vrai, vachement vrai!


----------



## dunedenisip (Feb 4, 2011)

You can find many free dictionary which can be used on kindle. Take a look at http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119771


----------



## bobdev (Dec 7, 2010)

Exceedingly valuable.

Thanks for posting this URL.


----------



## MireilleN (Jan 26, 2011)

dunedenisip said:


> You can find many free dictionary which can be used on kindle. Take a look at http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119771


Thanks for this information. From all the suggestions you made, I beleave this link is the best for all the Kindle users: ENGLISH-FRENCH Dictionary With Transcriptions

Bonne lecture!


----------



## johnmedler (Feb 1, 2011)

Lire "Quatrain." C'est magnifique!


----------

